# [SOLVED] Compaq C772TU Microphone problem



## krishnan83 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I have a Compaq C772TU laptop, Win XP being the OS. The Audio driver is Conexant HD. The speakers and microphone in the laptop are working fine. But when I use a headphone with microphone(it is working), the sound from my laptop does not get cut; is still turned on, and my microphone is not detected at all.
When I go to Contol Panel->Sound Devices->Voice tab->test hardware, the audio input level bar is greyed out. 
I have no clue how to rectify this. I tried installing other audio drivers but that did not help. Could you please help me to fix this problem..
Thanks in advance,
Best regards,
Krish


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Compaq C772TU Microphone problem*

Hi Krish,
Was this a downgrade from vista to XP?
I believe this to be the case.
If so, uninstall your sound driver (Conexant HD Audio) and see this link. Install the driver that Erlise has posted in the first thread and follow the directions on how to install the driver:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/f700-sound-and-mic-working-235143.html
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## krishnan83 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Compaq C772TU Microphone problem*

Hi Bill,

That solution worked like a wonder!! ray: The problem that I was wrestling with for past few days is resolved now, Thanks a ton for your quick response. 

Best Regards,
Krish



BCCOMP said:


> Hi Krish,
> Was this a downgrade from vista to XP?
> I believe this to be the case.
> If so, uninstall your sound driver (Conexant HD Audio) and see this link. Install the driver that Erlise has posted in the first thread and follow the directions on how to install the driver:
> ...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Compaq C772TU Microphone problem*

Glad you got it working!:grin:
Thanks,
Bill


----------

